# post examples of guys who get carried by their eyes



## homo_faber (Jun 16, 2021)

aka guys with subhuman/average jaws but with striking eyes


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jun 16, 2021)

I wouldnt say "carried" but Dellisola's eyes definitely boost him by A LOT.
If you look at his face, he actually has 2 failos which can affect an average man pretty severely:
1. His fwhr is suboptimal (to say the least)
2. His lower third lacks bone mass and angularity, which is why shaving off his stubble would be a looksmin for him. 

However, his eye area is exquisite, which is surprising, considering he doesnt have much undereye support or properly positioned cheekbones


----------



## Cain (Jun 16, 2021)

Orb.


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 16, 2021)

is it over?


----------



## TimeToChange (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## thecel (Jun 16, 2021)

Tom Cruise


----------



## Preston (Jun 16, 2021)

Chico


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 16, 2021)

Meeks


----------



## Preston (Jun 16, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Meeks


Meeks has top tier lower third and cheekbones


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 16, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Meeks has top tier lower third and cheekbones


He was made really famous because of his blue eyes though


----------



## SadLivwr (Jun 16, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He was made really famous because of his blue eyes though


But they all blended together to create an exotic image


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 16, 2021)

Most people with good eye areas tend to have good everything else 


ThrSlayerEternal111 said:


> But they all blended together to create an exotic image


----------



## sensen (Jun 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1182331
> View attachment 1182332
> View attachment 1182334


Christiansen has shit tier scleral show, what makes his eyes so good? I assume the massive boost of coloring/great eyebrows?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 16, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> is it over?



Its the Father of Uthred right ?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 16, 2021)

sensen said:


> Christiansen has shit tier scleral show, what makes his eyes so good? I assume the massive boost of coloring/great eyebrows?


And ?
His scleral show give arrogant look 
Like Pattinson, Depp, Zurzolo


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 16, 2021)

thecel said:


> View attachment 1182463
> 
> 
> Tom Cruise


He has good lower third


----------



## sensen (Jun 16, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> And ?
> His scleral show give arrogant look
> Like Pattinson, Depp, Zurzolo


not even disagreeing. Just hard to beat that and he did it


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 16, 2021)

hard to say, I feel like good eye area are directly correlated to good growth everywhere else. People with good eye areas tend to have good jaws


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 16, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Its the Father of Uthred right ?


dunno, just shows this forum (including me) is still far off from understand female taste in men. we might understand now that cruzon syndrome tier eyes and similar obvious failos are not attractive but we cant with 100% rate distinguish between average and attractive eyes (inb4 some retards get triggers by this (im not attacking anyone) and comes up with a  reply but thats simply the truths)

interestingly enough i dont see much common traits regarding the eyes of people posted here btw. there really doesnt seem to be a formula for male eye beauty, probably is really not just (or as much as many here think it is) about the shape, how vertical narrow or deep set the eyes is but also indeed more about harmony and ratio, just like this doctor said it








Science says Harry Styles has most beautiful eyes


It's now a scientific fact - Harry Styles has the most beautiful eyes in the world. The UK's Centre for Advanced Facial Cosmetic and Plastic Surgery has published research examining which men have the most attractive features and who's the most handsome overall. The centre used the Golden...




looksmax.org





also:














jflol, over if you are not nazi chad


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1182331
> View attachment 1182332
> View attachment 1182334


the first 2 have kinda "haning lower eyelids" with a slight sclera show






its absolutely over for taban and his scam surgeries ("just lift the lower eyelid bro")


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 16, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> dunno, just shows this forum (including me) is still far off from understand female taste in men. we might understand now that cruzon syndrome tier eyes and similar obvious failos are not attractive but we cant with 100% rate distinguish between average and attractive eyes (inb4 some retards get triggers by this (im not attacking anyone) and comes up with a  reply but thats simply the truths)
> 
> interestingly enough i dont see much common traits regarding the eyes of people posted here btw. there really doesnt seem to be a formula for male eye beauty, probably is really not just (or as much as many here think it is) about the shape, how vertical narrow or deep set the eyes is but also indeed more about harmony and ratio, just like this doctor said it
> 
> ...



He has PCT + Color


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 16, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> He has PCT + Color


yah but then i also overheard girls talking about Jacob Elordi and his beautiful eyes






they are brown with negative pct

but in that case his eyes might get haloed by the rest of his face and bone structure (i expect this case to be with cavhill aswell)...or at least i used too ...see my comment #20...maybe we just dont have a remote idea what we are talking about...just like monkeys who try to solve higher math equitations...considering that many guys analyze pictures of celeb in where there heavily squint and try get any information out of it i think this idea doesnt be that far off...

but yea..honestly i dont know

i just know its over for taban and his one-surgery-fits-all-almond-eye-surgery-approach. what a scammer.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 16, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> yah but then i also overheard girls talking about Jacob Elordi and his beautiful eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long eyelashes + light brown + arrogant look


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 16, 2021)

sensen said:


> Christiansen has shit tier scleral show, what makes his eyes so good? I assume the massive boost of coloring/great eyebrows?


That's not Hayden Christiansen. That's Lorenzo Zurzolo.





Maesthetic said:


> Long eyelashes + light brown + arrogant look


Is arrogant look actually good? I have a droopy lower eyelid and people have said that I look like "I think I'm better than them". I think it makes you unapproachable which is bad if you're naturally introvert. Makes it impossible to make friends unless you're constantly reaching out to everyone.



homo_faber said:


> yah but then i also overheard girls talking about Jacob Elordi and his beautiful eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has kind eyes, not really piercing and sexy ones. The kind that makes a girl think he's good LTR material. I don't think they're ideal for slaying tbh.


----------



## Biggdink (Jun 16, 2021)

Light coloured prey eyes >>>


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 16, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Light coloured prey eyes >>>
> View attachment 1182563


Those aren't prey eyes lol. PCT, dark and downturned eyebrows, vertically narrow.


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 22, 2021)

which of these guys gets carried by their eyes and which one get carried by the other facial features


Michele Morrone​





Theo James​





Jamie Dornan​




Charlie Hunman​


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 22, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> I wouldnt say "carried" but Dellisola's eyes definitely boost him by A LOT.
> If you look at his face, he actually has 2 failos which can affect an average man pretty severely:
> 1. His fwhr is suboptimal (to say the least)
> 2. His lower third lacks bone mass and angularity, which is why shaving off his stubble would be a looksmin for him.
> ...


his lower third seems to have bone mass and angularity to me?

could you post an example of someone with a more ideal lower third then


----------



## loksr (Jun 22, 2021)

sensen said:


> Christiansen has shit tier scleral show, what makes his eyes so good?


That’s zurzolo, they have to be related somehow tbh they look ridiculously similar. Obviously zurzolo is italian and hayden christensen is like half italian or some shit, so it’s possible

That’s the tortured/edgy chad eye area, would kill for that eye area tbh way more unique than the generic chad look

i assume color plays a huge part, but to me it looks like the scleral show is the only thing “wrong” about their eye areas, i could be wrong about that though. If I’m right then top tier eye shape + scleral show = scleral show becomes halo i guess? Though I can’t recall seeing that kind of eye area on a brown eyed guy before so you’re probably just right and it’s just the coloring halo


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## MissLexotan6MG (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## homo_faber (Jun 23, 2021)

loksr said:


> That’s zurzolo, they have to be related somehow tbh they look ridiculously similar. Obviously zurzolo is italian and hayden christensen is like half italian or some shit, so it’s possible
> 
> That’s the tortured/edgy chad eye area, would kill for that eye area tbh way more unique than the generic chad look
> 
> i assume color plays a huge part, but to me it looks like the scleral show is the only thing “wrong” about their eye areas, i could be wrong about that though. If I’m right then top tier eye shape + scleral show = scleral show becomes halo i guess? Though I can’t recall seeing that kind of eye area on a brown eyed guy before so you’re probably just right and it’s just the coloring halo


both christensen and zurzolo have scleral show (just as hero fiennes tiffin as seen #21)

all of them have noticable better eye shape then lets say michael emerson who has quite high lower eyelids and no scleral show










just demonstrates the limits of the position of the lower eyelid on the overall eye aesthetic and consequently the limits of lower eyelid surgery (including the famous almond eye surgery from taban)


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 21, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> both christensen and zurzolo have scleral show (just as hero fiennes tiffin as seen #21)
> 
> all of them have noticable better eye shape then lets say michael emerson who has quite high lower eyelids and no scleral show
> 
> ...


Is that Limmy?


----------



## Lolcel (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14867 (Nov 25, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Hikicel69 (Nov 26, 2021)

O'pry?


----------

